# Advice on work in Cyprus



## Gcarps12 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi I am in the very early stages of considering a move to Cyprus with my wife and 3 kids. I'm a carpenter by trade, how hard would it be to find work to be able to afford renting a 3 bed house/villa? My wife is also qualified in childcare and works as a cleaner on the side in the UK. I'm looking at the Paphos area, in particular Mandria. But open to other areas

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## Poppynathan888* (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Glenn

you wont have any problem finding a job in Cyprus as a carpenter, if you want more info give me a shout

Thanks

Graham


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Poppynathan888* said:


> Hi Glenn
> 
> you wont have any problem finding a job in Cyprus as a carpenter, if you want more info give me a shout
> 
> ...


As this advice is contrary to the regular advice given regarding jobs and might induce a family to put themselves at financial risk, it would be good to share the basis on why you are suggesting it will be no problem finding a job as a carpenter.

Pete


----------



## Poppynathan888* (Sep 27, 2019)

Pete

My group of companies around the world are setting up a manufacturing factory in a number of small islands Cyprus is one of them, and we are seeking 1,000 persons with different skills that include carpenters.

so if any one else who is in cyprus of any nationality is interested in an above average paid job, please let me know vis this media


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Poppynathan888* said:


> Pete
> 
> My group of companies around the world are setting up a manufacturing factory in a number of small islands Cyprus is one of them, and we are seeking 1,000 persons with different skills that include carpenters.
> 
> so if any one else who is in cyprus of any nationality is interested in an above average paid job, please let me know vis this media


So you are advertising a job with your company but giving an answer to an enquiry implying jobs are easy to come by.

I think this is against forum rules and is grossly irresponsible.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Such blatantly misleading advice which could result in members making huge mistakes is not welcome here. 

This member is now banned.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Glenn please take the time to read previous threads on families moving to Cyprus and take in the advice given. 
Finding work which will support a family with children is not easy so thorough research is essential before making a life changing decision which could ultimately impact your childrens futures.


----------



## Jerold N. Laney (Jan 26, 2020)

For the holidays It's the best place, but about work I'm not sure


----------

